# Falken ZX 512's 205/40/16 discontinued? alternative?



## NeverEnding... (May 9, 2007)

*Falken ZX 512's 205/40/16 discontinued? alternative? 195/45 same look?*

well i went on the website i usually do to order my tires and didn't see what i normally order so i gave the people a shout and they informed that falken discontinued the tire...they have them in a 45 but the 40 is no more...my question is what is a good alternative in this size stretch wise or how much of a difference will i see with getting the 45...anyone have pictures to show a difference between a 40 and 45? i would just go and order the 45 but i really liked how the 40 looked and i don't want to order the 45's and have it rubbing and being a big noticable difference...thanks

more info on the wheel, i have 9's out back and 8's in the front

edit-would a 195/45/16 give me the same look? i just need a tire that good for stretch, not really concerned about performance just look/stance/fitment


----------



## CandySucker (Jul 28, 2011)

Apparently yes they are discontinued. We have recently gotten pairs of them so they are still available to get, just not being produced anymore.

Falken had said they are coming out with a brand new line that is going to replace the 512s, and they aren't the sh***y 912s or 452s.

If I am correct I think the replacement is the Falken 502..?? I'm not 100% sure... guess we'll have to stay posted cause I never run anything but 512s either


----------



## CandySucker (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh on the same note...we get all of our tires through Americas Tire and our guy is still getting them for us at this time...so if your other outlets aren't able to get them check with Americas Tire and see if they can still get em for you right now.


----------



## NeverEnding... (May 9, 2007)

thanks but i didn't hesitate and just got the 45's, hoping .2 inches isn't too much of a difference and i'll be satisfied with them


----------



## eddie7978 (Jul 11, 2012)

i called discount tire direct they said they cant get them.. do you know anyone else that can get these? america tire is discount tire direct right?


----------



## eddie7978 (Jul 11, 2012)

eddie7978 said:


> i called discount tire direct they said they cant get them.. do you know anyone else that can get these? america tire is discount tire direct right?


??????????


----------



## eddie7978 (Jul 11, 2012)

i saw a 195/40-16 912 on a 8 n it looked real good i might just get them


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

i believe the 512s are bein replaced with the 912s... and the 452s are reaching end of life as well and being replaced with the Azenis 45*3*


----------



## Slut4 (Oct 14, 2009)

Right after I bought my S-drives in 195/40 I saw Falken had just released a 195/40. I have them on 9's and they stretch nice. I also have 512 205/40's on an 8 and they're.. meh.


----------



## odeith909 (Oct 8, 2012)

Anyone know what the falken 512's ended up being replaced with?


----------

